# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  ДИЕТОЛОГИЯ В ТРАДИЦИОННОЙ АЮРВЕДИЧЕСКОЙ МЕДИЦИНЕ

## Судама Випра дас

В традиционной Аюрведической медицине есть направление анна-виджнана (anna-vijñāna), что можно перевести с санскрита как «знание о пище» или «диетология». В аутентичных литературных источниках (Чарака-самхита, Сушрута-самхита и других) подробно описаны основные факторы, определяющие воздействие пищи на организм, а также правила питания.
В Аюрведе нет описания какой-либо одной универсальной диеты, которая может решить все проблемы. Питание рассматривается дифференцированным образом.
При изучении вопросов питания в первую очередь необходимо обратиться к одному из основных источников Аюрведической медицины - Чарака-самхите (Carakasaṁhitā). Он гласит: «Пища является наиболее важным из факторов, поддерживающих жизнь. Лишь приѐм полезной пищи способствует правильному росту и развитию человека, употребление же вредной пищи является причиной болезней».
В Чарака-самхите перечисляется восемь важнейших факторов, которые определяют, насколько полезна для организма та или иная пища:
1. Свойства пищи (prakṛti)
2. Способ приготовления пищи (karaṇa)
3. Сочетаемость пищевых продуктов (saṁyoga)
4. Количество пищи (rāśi)
5. Место (deśa)
6. Время (kāla)
7. Правила приѐма пищи (upayoga-saṁstha)
8. Состояние и привычки того, кто принимает пищу (upayoktṛ)

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Свойства пищи (prakṛti). Любой организм обладает определѐнным типом конституции (prakṛti). Пища также имеет свою природу (prakṛti), основанную на таких свойствах как вкус (rasa) и качество (guṇa). Чарака-самхита описывает пракрити как природу, которая есть обладание определѐнными качествами (тяжесть-легкость; сухость-маслянистость; тепло-холод и т.д.). Соответствие свойств пищи и типа конституции определяет пользу, которую данная пища может принести конкретному организму.
Способ приготовления пищи (karaṇa). Карана – переработка пищи, приводящая к еѐ трансформации, обогащением новыми свойствами. Эти качества обретаются при вымачивании, тепловой обработке, очищении, пахтании, нахождении в определѐнном месте, под воздействием времени, при высушивании на солнце, охлаждении, настаивании и т.д.
Свойства продукта изменяет, прежде всего, тепловая обработка. Пища, которая прошла такую обработку, предпочтительнее сырой, так как из обработанной пищи организму легче усваивать питательные вещества. Этот принцип необходимо учитывать особенно при ослабленном пищеварении. В Чарака-самхите по этому поводу сказано, что «еда должна быть горячей, так как она приятна на вкус, стимулирует пищеварение, быстро переваривается, способствует уменьшению газов, уменьшает количество слизи»

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Сочетаемость пищевых продуктов (saṁyoga). Самйога – соединение двух или нескольких субстанций с обретением особого свойства, которого нет у этих субстанций, взятых по отдельности.
Существуют определѐнные сочетания пищевых продуктов, которые негативно влияют на здоровье. Это происходит в основном при комбинации продуктов, которые обладают противоположными качествами. Например, рыба и молоко, мѐд и мясо, чеснок и молоко и т.д. являются антагонистичными, поэтому их не следует сочетать друг с другом

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Количество пищи (rāśi). Раши (количество) состоит из общего количества пищи (сарваграха) и количества отдельного взятого продукта (париграха). Этот фактор обязательно учитывается в диетологии.
В Чарака-самхите указано, что каждый должен поглощать пищу в правильном объеме. Надлежащим количеством пищи считается то, которое переваривается за определѐнное время и не вызывает нарушения физиологических процессов. Оно будет зависеть от силы пищеварения. Важную роль играет и природа пищи, которую можно разделить на тяжѐлую (guru) и лѐгкую (laghu), в зависимости от силы пищеварительного огня, необходимого для еѐ переваривания. Тяжѐлая пища, принятая в избытке, вредна, но, для сохранения силы пищеварительного огня, не следует употреблять и лѐгкую пищу в слишком большом количестве.
Известное правило гласит, что одну треть желудка должна заполнять твѐрдая пища, одну треть – жидкая, а последнюю треть нужно оставить пустой. Чарака-самхита отмечает, что пища, принятая в правильном объѐме, наделяет силой, привлекательностью и счастливой жизнью
Важнейшие признаки того, что пища съедена в надлежащем количестве таковы: после еды не чувствуется чрезмерной тяжести в желудке, ничто не мешает работе сердца, не ощущается давления по бокам грудной клетки и на подчревную область, оптимально работают органы чувств, голод и жажда утолены, человек чувствует себя комфортно стоя, лѐжа, во время ходьбы, при вдохе и выдохе, а также при смехе и речи.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Место (deśa). Чарака-самхита указывает, что необходимо учитывать местность, которая является источником пищи. Флора, произрастающая в холодных регионах, обретает тяжѐлые свойства (guru), в отличие от флоры жарких областей. Также важно то, что в местности с влажным климатом рекомендуется преимущественно горячая, сухая пища, а в засушливой, пустынной области – холодная и маслянистая по своей природе.
Время (kāla). Рассматривая категорию времени в диетологии, Чарака-самхита говорит о необходимости изменять диету в зависимости от сезона года (ṛtu-sātmya), возраста, а также при различных заболеваниях и т.д.
Говоря о времени приѐма пищи, классические тексты указывают на следующие признаки подходящего времени:
«Время, когда справлены естественные потребности, когда человек эмоционально спокоен, а предыдущая пища уже переварилась, появляется отрыжка чистым воздухом, аппетит хорошо выражен, нет вздутия живота, пищеварительная активность сильна, органы чувств спокойны и есть лѐгкость в теле, является идеальным»

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Правила приѐма пищи (upayoga-saṁstha). Согласно Чарака-самхите, каждый должен есть пищу тѐплую и маслянистую; в должном количестве; после того, как предыдущая пища переварилась; не антагонистичную; в благоприятном месте; со всеми благоприятными атрибутами; не слишком быстро; не слишком медленно; не разговаривая; не смеясь; с полной концентрацией на пище; после размышления о себе.
В последующих текстах эти правила разбираются подробнее.
Каждый должен есть тѐплую пищу, так как она приятна на вкус, стимулирует пищеварение, быстро переваривается, способствует уменьшению газов, уменьшает количество слизи.
Каждый должен есть маслянистую пищу, так как она приятна на вкус, съеденная пища стимулирует огонь пищеварения, быстро переваривается, способствует уменьшению газов, питает тело, делает сильными чувства, увеличивает силу, улучшает цвет кожи.
Каждый должен есть пищу в правильном количестве, так как такая пища увеличивает продолжительность жизни, легко продвигается к выходу, не ухудшает пищеварение и переваривается без затруднений.
Каждый должен есть тогда, когда предыдущая пища переварилась, так как если человек ест при несварении, то съеденная пища, смешанная с предыдущей порцией, быстро выводит организм из равновесия.
Каждый должен есть пищу, состоящую из не антагонистичных продуктов. Тот, кто так делает, не повреждается заболеваниями, вызываемыми продуктами, противоположными по своей природе.
Следует принимать пищу в благоприятном месте и со всеми благоприятными атрибутами. Тот, кто ест в таком месте, не подвергается ментальным беспокойствам, которые могут быть в неподходящих местах.
Никто не должен есть пищу слишком быстро, так как быстрый приѐм пищи может привести к попаданию пищи не в те пути, не приносит удовлетворения, пища не задерживается в нужном месте, невозможно почувствовать недостатки и достоинства пищи.
Никто не должен есть пищу слишком медленно, так как медленный приѐм пищи не приводит к насыщению, человек съедает слишком много, пища остывает, плохо переваривается.
Каждый должен вкушать пищу молча и без смеха, а также с полной концентрацией. Если же он принимает пищу, разговаривая или смеясь, с блуждающим умом, то в таком приѐме пищи есть определѐнные недостатки, как например, слишком быстрое принятие пищи.
Каждый должен принимать пищу после размышления о себе самом. «Это подходит мне, это не подходит мне». Если человек действует таким образом, то в этом случае пища становится подходящей.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Состояние и привычки того, кто принимает пищу (upayoktṛ). Согласно Чарака-самхите, пища не будет правильно переварена, если человек находится под влиянием беспокойства, горя, страха, ярости, страдания, сонливости или слишком долгого бодрствования.
Выделяется также такое понятие как oka-sātmya, или подходящее качество пищи для отдельного человека, выявленное путѐм жизненного опыта.
Аюрведические тексты говорят, что каждый должен стремиться понять принципы правильного питания и следовать им. Пища, или любая другая вещь, которая нравится, но является неподходящей и ведѐт к неблагоприятным последствиям, не должна быть использована по невежеству или невнимательности.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Источник - Суботялов М.А., Дружинин В.Ю. Диетология в традиционной Аюрведической медицине // Медицина и образование в Сибири: электронный научный журнал. – 2012. – № 3.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Каждый должен есть пищу, состоящую из не антагонистичных продуктов. Тот, кто так делает, не повреждается заболеваниями, вызываемыми продуктами, противоположными по своей природе.


Судама Випра прабху, большое спасибо за ценнейшую информацию. А есть ли подробное описание совместимости\несовместимости продуктов, кроме молока и рыбы, меда и мяса?  :smilies:

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Молоко ни в коем случае нельзя смешивать с солёными и кислыми продуктами. Бахчевые лучше употреблять отдельно от других продуктов. Мёд и гхи в равной пропорции по массе нельзя. Есть ещё некоторые дополнительные моменты. 
Иногда мы видим, что человек употребляет несовместимые продукты и это ему не вредит. Это объясняется тем, что такой тип питания стал для него _сатмья_ (привычным) и его организм приспособился. Но на это лучше не уповать  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> А есть ли подробное описание совместимости\несовместимости продуктов, кроме молока и рыбы, меда и мяса?


Неужели остальные продукты все совместимы? Например, сырые салаты и вареные овощи, слышал, что несовместимы по аюрведе?  

и вот еще сочетание молочная каша с солью, тоже нельзя?

----------


## Сергей Федорович

А подскажите крупы и хлеб в какое время дня можно кушать, а когда нельзя? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Термически обработанная и сырая пища совместимы, но только сырой должно быть немного. Особенно для лиц с преобладанием Вата-доша. Про молоко с солью я уже написал  :smilies:

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> А подскажите крупы и хлеб в какое время дня можно кушать, а когда нельзя? Заранее благодарен.


В любое

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Термически обработанная и сырая пища совместимы, но только сырой должно быть немного. Особенно для лиц с преобладанием Вата-доша. Про молоко с солью я уже написал


Спасибо, прабху. Молоко я знаю, а в кашу тоже нельзя соль?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Спасибо, прабху. Молоко я знаю, а в кашу тоже нельзя соль?


В молочную кашу не нужно добавлять соль. Если готовить на воде, то нет проблем.

----------


## Hanna

А можно ашвагандху, трипалу, арджуну и шатавари как то вместе принимать? Мне все они нужны...
Может день шатавари, а на следующий день вечером трипалу. Все таки трипала выводит токсины, если, думаю, применять трипалу и шатавари вместе - шатавари обнулится?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> А можно ашвагандху, трипалу, арджуну и шатавари как то вместе принимать? Мне все они нужны...
> Может день шатавари, а на следующий день вечером трипалу. Все таки трипала выводит токсины, если, думаю, применять трипалу и шатавари вместе - шатавари обнулится?


Подразумевается, что назначения и рекомендации консультант даёт лично пациенту, видя его и подбирая индивидуально. Сложно отвечать на такие вопросы заочно.

----------


## Hanna

Ну примерно ответьте пожалуйста...
Как бы известно ведь действие препаратов. Чтобы один другой не заглушал...как их принимать, в какой очереди?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Если Вы имеете в виду можно ли принимать в один день, то да, но в разное время. Ашвагандху и Шатавари принимать можно вместе, в одно время.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Есть ещё некоторые дополнительные моменты.


Вот бы про эти доп. моменты еще хотелось узнать. Суть всегда в мелочах.

----------


## Hanna

Большое спасибо!!! Вы не представляете, какая это помощь!

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Прабху Судама Випра, благодарю Вас! Позвольте еще два важных вопроса по питанию?
1 сколько чистой воды необходимо пить человеку в день, что говорит аюрведа? если зимой только 1-2 стакана могу выпивать это не страшно?
2 как Вы относитесь к дрожжевому хлебу, настолько ли он страшен как пугают?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Вот бы про эти доп. моменты еще хотелось узнать. Суть всегда в мелочах.


есть хорошая статья на сайте Говардхана-дхари прабху - 
http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/

там как раз есть описание аспектов несовместимости

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Прабху Судама Випра, благодарю Вас! Позвольте еще два важных вопроса по питанию?
> 1 сколько чистой воды необходимо пить человеку в день, что говорит аюрведа? если зимой только 1-2 стакана могу выпивать это не страшно?
> 2 как Вы относитесь к дрожжевому хлебу, настолько ли он страшен как пугают?


1. Пить необходимо тогда, когда есть жажда.
2. страшен, но не настолько  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> 1. Пить необходимо тогда, когда есть жажда.
> 2. страшен, но не настолько


К сожалению, у меня практически не бывает жажды. Это патология? Можно ли не пить совсем?

2.а Вы кушаете дрожжевой хлеб?

Благодарю Вас за ответы!

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> К сожалению, у меня практически не бывает жажды. Это патология? Можно ли не пить совсем?
> 
> 2.а Вы кушаете дрожжевой хлеб?
> 
> Благодарю Вас за ответы!


1. жажда бывает у всех, надо её только научиться распознавать. если вы не будете пить в течение суток или более, то в итоге жажду почувствуете
2. если я нахожусь в поездке и мне предложили дрожжевой хлеб и никакого другого варианта нет, то я ем дрожжевой в небольшом количестве. Но обычно стараюсь употреблять бездрожжевой.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> 1. жажда бывает у всех, надо её только научиться распознавать. если вы не будете пить в течение суток или более, то в итоге жажду почувствуете


Да, раз в сутки я чувствую жажду. И выпиваю 1(!) стакан воды, и всё. Но литр-полтора, как учат некоторые аюрведисты, нереально как-то. Потом на целый день беготня в туалет и тяжесть в теле.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Но литр-полтора, как учат некоторые аюрведисты, нереально как-то. Потом на целый день беготня в туалет и тяжесть в теле.


В аюрведических источниках нигде не сказано, что нужно пить литр-полтора. Откуда эта странная информация?
Если Вас беспокоит ваше состояние, то можно обследовать организм.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> В аюрведических источниках нигде не сказано, что нужно пить литр-полтора. Откуда эта странная информация?


От Вас же была такая информация 


> Общий объём в сутки для взрослого в условиях нежаркого климата:
> *1,5 литра в среднем*


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2229 

Вот пытался следовать

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> От Вас же была такая информация http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2229 
> 
> Вот пытался следовать


это данные современной физиологии

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> это данные современной физиологии


Теперь понял, благодарю! И последний вопрос: молоко по Аюрведе должно быть принято отдельно от остальных продуктов, или можно с хлебом?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

если переваривается с другими продуктами, то можно вместе, но, если есть проблемы с пищеварением, то лучше отдельно

----------


## Митрий

А вот кхир - это сгущеное молоко. Допустим, подается во время праздничного обеда. Значит, его надо есть отдельно от обеда через несколько часов, или можно им завершить обед?

А также: овощи с фруктами вместе допустимы? Например, яблоки в капустном салате?

----------


## Hanna

Скажите пожалуйста...вчера съела мороженое....сегодня разболелась голова....это связанные явления? ветренно на улице....мороженое вредное очень видимо? потому что не насморка...ни температуры...а вот голову ломит....неужели мороженое?

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> если переваривается с другими продуктами, то можно вместе, но, если есть проблемы с пищеварением, то лучше отдельно


Благодарю Вас!

Очень понравилось Ваше интервью "Мой друг время"! Особенно по питанию, с 22 минуты, много нового!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMO8Z-QOKzc

----------


## Сергей Федорович



----------


## Сергей Федорович

Познавательно!

----------


## Раман

Харе Кришна! 
У меня проблема с питанием. У меня доша Вата-Питта. По тесту Вата набрала больше 110, а Питта около 90, Капхи нет вообще там 15 балов. Когда я несколько лет назад курил и злоупотреблял чем угодно, весил 55 кг при 182 см росте, мне тогда было 24 года. После рождения ребенка "перешел в раджас" так сказать)) Со всем завязал и начал заниматься в спорт зале. Набрал 15 кг за год. Начал поднимать большие веса. Я был доволен, мне просто никто не говорил, что я худой. Но когда в моей жизни появились веды, я понял, что спорт меня калечит и умственно и морально. От мясной диеты за 1,5 года я испортил все что можно. Даже, простите, стул перестал окрашиваться и был светлый. Суставы болели. Я понял, что мое тело предназначено максимум до подъема четок))
Когда я стал совершать джапу, вставать рано, бросил форекс)), время дошло и до саттвичной пищи. И.... я вешу почти 60 кг. Мне безразлича моя оболочка, ну вот таким создали меня мои прошлые поступки в прошлых жизнях.. Но моя жена и родичи меня третируют и мой внешний вид их тревожит. А я не хочу их тревожить. Я думаю, что я резко исхудал из-за того, что организм не перестроился  на вегетерианство, а мяса нет. Плохо усваивается молочка и т.п. Веганю уже 4 месяца.
Встаю рано, ем по табличке Торсунова. Зерновое в обед, вечером молочка, гречка или овощи, утром молоко, творог, мороженное или ничего. Молоко пью с медом и маслом. Но мне все не вкусно и я пихаю часто в себя и еще вечером оч хочется есть, как бы я не наедался в обед. Голодным часто ложусь спать. Не высыпаюсь никогда т.к. рано спать не могу ложиться, а рано встаю. Но пробовал и спать до 9 утра пару недель, все равно худею. Пробовал есть много, вес на месте. Я не знаю, сладкий вкус по максимуму добавил (вода земля), капха моя спит)) Што рабiць? Бананы много ел, тоже не идут они мне)) Кардамон, мускат все употребляю. Каркаде пил много, дак пищеварение от него останавливается, питта)) Много есть не могу т.к. реально не усваивается, я точно чувствую.
Как набрать вес? Травы, специи, что угодно, что делать для того чтобы загасить вату и питту? Я не думаю, что ниже вес упадет, но как набрать?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Прекрасная иллюстрация того, до чего доводят "таблички Торсунова"  :smilies: 
Продолжайте им следовать и скоро Вам понадобится серьёзное лечение...
Зерновые должны быть в каждый приём пищи!!! Уже устали повторять. Непосредственно перед сном пить молоко нельзя! Уже устали повторять. 
Следуйте питанию по типу конституции, а не по табличкам Торсунова.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но мне все не вкусно и я пихаю часто в себя


Зачем же пихать в себя то, что невкусно? Ну не нравится Вам молоко, ну так не пейте... я уже лет 7 не пью, и не умер  :smilies:  Употребляйте ту молочку, которая Вам нравится. И вообще ешьте вкусное, иначе ум взбесится  :smilies: 



> и еще вечером оч хочется есть, как бы я не наедался в обед. Голодным часто ложусь спать.


Если очень хочется, то чего ж не поесть? Вообще экспериментируйте, не надо так уж слепо доверять каким-то общим рекомендациям. Поешьте вечером и оцените состояние утром, может всё нормально будет? Или не будет  :smilies:  Тогда надо подумать, что бы такое съесть вечером, чтобы и голод ушел, и утром все нормально было. В моем случае это несколько яблок, как выяснилось.



> Не высыпаюсь никогда т.к. рано спать не могу ложиться, а рано встаю.


Ну тогда режим "зомби" обеспечен... Так или иначе, но надо высыпаться.

Короче, надо просто подружиться со своим телом, разобраться в его потребностях и возможностях  :smilies:  Просто какие-то препараты тут не особо помогут.

----------


## Раман

> Прекрасная иллюстрация того, до чего доводят "таблички Торсунова" 
> Продолжайте им следовать и скоро Вам понадобится серьёзное лечение...
> Зерновые должны быть в каждый приём пищи!!! Уже устали повторять. Непосредственно перед сном пить молоко нельзя! Уже устали повторять. 
> Следуйте питанию по типу конституции, а не по табличкам Торсунова.


Извините, но мне Вы ничего не повторяли) А искать это среди тысяч сообщений нет смысла. Про зерновые вечером я слышал не только от Торсунова. Не буду говорить от кого т.к. не помню, но я полажу по аудиоведе и найду. Мне показалось логичным, что солнечная пища вечером не переваривается. А молоко пить можно наоборот только до восхода и после заката т.к. в другое время оно вредит. Я не любитель молока, но в это время я его пью без последствий. 
Вы себе не представляете сколько я занимался питанием. Еще будучи спортсменом. И таких ответов мне писали тысячи и каждый на 100% уверен в своей позиции. Я на столько во всем сомневаюсь, что не поленюсь полажу по форуму и найду Ваши объяснения.
P.S.
Я в шоке! Я думал, что все аюрведисты черпают знания из одних и тех же шастр, писаний и т.п. т.е. у них +- единое мнение. А оказывается, что абсолютно нет) Каждый свое, что-то придумывает. Было бы замечательно, если бы Вы мне дали ссылки на писания, где это сказано (про молочку и зерно)... И наверное, при встрече)) спрошу то же самое у Торсунова
Спасибо! Вы разбудили во мне здоровые сомнения, разум. Буду теперь сам учиться, непосредственно

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Да, лучше применять разум  :smilies: 
Основной источник знаний по Аюрведической медицине - шастры. В Аюрведической медицине нет солнечных и лунных продуктов. 
Своё придумывать нет смысла, иначе - это уже не Аюрведа, а собственные измышления, который приносят непоправимый вред здоровью.
Гокуланатх прабху прав. Подружитесь со своим телом  :smilies:

----------


## Судама Випра дас

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7525

----------


## Раман

Спасибо! А Вы тоже вечером не кушаете зерновые, картошку, фасоль и т.п.?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ...


Харе Кришна, Судама Випра прабху. Пользуясь случаем, пока вы здесь, спрошу. Про воду, упаренную до 1/4, действительно ли она считается лечебной? И будет ли она всегда полезна людям с преобладающей Питта конституцией (в охлажденном виде)?

Возможно, у вас есть форум, где можно задать вопросы?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

На ужин я ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО принимаю в пищу зерновые. 

Текст Аштанга Хридаям (Сутрастхана, глава 8, стих 39):

??k?var?nna .... tyajet \\ 39 \\

Пищу, состоящую в основном из овощей [и/или] нежелательного зерна .... следует отвергнуть.
К желательным зерновым относят высшие злаки - рис, пшеницу, ячмень, например. Традиционные комментаторы говорят, что высшие зерновые должны быть основой питания и присутствовать в каждом приёме пищи.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

?yurvedasaukhya
Молоко полезно принимать, прежде всего, в дневное время. 
Молоко, принятое в полдень, питает и действует как тоник и афродизиак, а также как стимулятор пищеварения, аппетита; оно увеличивает силы, успокаивает капха и питта; облегчает затруднения мочеиспускания. 
Молоко, принятое утром, даёт силу, укрепляет тело, поддерживает огонь пищеварения. 
Молоко, принятое вечером, успокаивает все три доша, увеличивает силы у детей, улучшает зрение, увеличивает репродуктивную ткань у пожилых людей, лечит истощение и другие болезни. 
Однако если человек принимает молоко на ночь, тогда ему не следует сразу спать. Если он спит сразу же после приёма молока, оно уменьшает продолжительность жизни. Также не следует принимать молоко сразу после ужина, иначе его будет трудно переварить.

----------


## Раман

Спасибо большое! А Торсунова, оказываются не любят многие. Я не знал, что это не аюрведа, а его разработки. Я просто не подумал про это. Я считал, что в кругах Преданных, самое главное - это чистота знаний. Я думал, что никто не посмеет противоречить или изменять писания. Торсунов же не Терхлебов, он же Кришнаит... Понятно короче. Не есть мясо, а остальное как хочешь) Ну это хорошо.

----------


## Раман

Я рис обожаю. Я бы его одно только и ел) Если я могу есть рис когда угодно, то мне больше ничего не надо. Скажите, а если я хочу изучить питание (на потребительском, бытовом уровне), где искать инфу базовую?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Аюрведа-щастры о молоке и молочных продуктах. 

http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/

http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/

Без спекуляций.

И ещё на тему:

http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/

http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/water-intake-regimen/

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Возможно, у вас есть форум, где можно задать вопросы?


http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Началось в колхозе утро ..

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Шастры они в любом колхозе в любое время суток шастрами остаются  :mig:

----------


## Раман

Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/


Спасибо, на этом форуме я узнаю много полезного.
Но там не всегда отвечают на вопросы))

Говардхандхари прабху, где-то на вашем форуме обсуждали уже тему полезности упаренной воды? Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Аударья Дхама прабху говорит не про лунные напитки, а про действие луны .. Что подтверждают отзывы даже здесь.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Спасибо, на этом форуме я узнаю много полезного.
> Но там не всегда отвечают на вопросы))
> 
> Говардхандхари прабху, где-то на вашем форуме обсуждали уже тему полезности упаренной воды? Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку.


http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=1480#p1480

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Аударья Дхама прабху говорит не про лунные напитки, а про действие луны .. Что подтверждают отзывы даже здесь.


Никакого лунного пищеварения, способствующего усвоению молока в аюрведе не описано.

----------


## Раман

Может кто подскажет. На аюрведике сказано, что пшеницу можно есть каждый день, а мучное нет. Я думал, что пшеница - это и подразумевается мучное. Я думал, что булки, хлеб, макароны можно каждый день есть. Что значит пшеница?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Аударья Дхама прабху говорит не про лунные напитки, а про действие луны .. Что подтверждают отзывы даже здесь.


Так никто же и не возражает, пусть говорит. Мы то тут об Аюрведе ведём беседу. Соответственно опираемся на шастры. Думаю, что для преданных шастры достаточно авторитетны  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=1480#p1480


Благодарю вас, это то, что нужно!


"   Когда кипяченная вода остывает сама по себе - успокаивает все три доши. Сухая и не блокирует каналы циркуляции, легкая. Лечит от паразитов, лихорадку.
Если  кипяченная вода остыла благодаря переливанию из одного сосуда в другой, становится крепящей (вызывает запоры), и тяжело переваривается, т.к. во время этого процесса сильно контактирует с воздухом.
Если воду прокипятить днем и оставить на ночь (и наоборот) она становится тяжелой для пищеварения. (материя медика с.229)

Подытожим советы:
•    Не принимать избыток воды, а при определенных заболеваниях (например, лихорадках) чрезмерное питье вообще противопоказано;
•    Пить воду по жажде;
•    Принимать лучше теплую воду, которая будет способствовать адекватной работе пищеварительной системы;
•    Использовать воду как лекарство, уваривая ее при кипячении. Так, например, летом и осенью (в период «бабьего лета») полезен кипяток, уваренный на ? , который будет успокаивать Питта Дошу. Весной, когда Капха находится в избытке, можно употреблять кипяток, уваренный на ?, а в остальные сезоны – на ?, что будет способствовать успокоению Вата Доши.
•    Не использовать остывшую прокипяченную воду, которая простояла больше 12 часов;
•    Не следует смешивать разную по характеристикам и качествам воду (например, холодную и горячую)..."

(вот это да, вместо циферок копируются вопросики(((

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Может кто подскажет. На аюрведике сказано, что пшеницу можно есть каждый день, а мучное нет. Я думал, что пшеница - это и подразумевается мучное. Я думал, что булки, хлеб, макароны можно каждый день есть. Что значит пшеница?


Дроблёная, цельная, не в виде муки. Каши, например, или зерновой хлеб.

----------


## Раман

Ааа, спасибо, понятно.

----------


## Yury

Говардхандхари прабху, Судама Випра прабху! Спасибо вам за то, что делитесь с нами настоящей Аюрведой. Это невероятно ценно. Даже выразить не могу, насколько я вам благодарен.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Спасибо!

----------


## Судама Випра дас

:vanca calpa:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Думаю это будет тоже полезно.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post121289

----------


## baladasa

> Не использовать остывшую прокипяченную воду, которая простояла больше 12 часов


а что с ней происходит?

----------


## Anna

> Дроблёная, цельная, не в виде муки. Каши, например, или зерновой хлеб.


Значит, "Аштанга-хридайям-самхита" не рекомендует есть каждый день чапати и хлеб из муки?! А сколько раз в неделю их тогда можно есть - чапати, пури, пирожки, хлеб?!

Также не очень понятно, что такое "зерновой" хлеб? Подскажите, пожалуйста, рецепт, как вы из зерна печете хлеб.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Если мука зельнозерновая, обойная или отрубная, то можно есть изделия из неё хоть каждый день. 

Рецептов зернового хлеба в интернете полно.

----------


## Anna

Слава Богу!

----------


## Раман

Я на аюрведике фасоль не нашел. Вот мне еще фасоль интересна, можно ли её есть каждый день и вечером?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я на аюрведике фасоль не нашел. Вот мне еще фасоль интересна, можно ли её есть каждый день и вечером?


Конечно, кушайте. Если у ВАС она переваривается. Не каждый желудок ее переварит, если ежедневно :smilies: 

Где-то на аюрведике мне попадалось  питание по дошам . Если не ошибаюсь, для Ваты фасоль не очень.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Там было написано "Бобы не рекомендуются, за исключением чечевицы, хорошо готовить вместе с гхи  и тофу. 
Можно готовить дал или хумус из лущеного нута, маша (мунг-дал), желтой или красной чечевицы."
(для Питта-Ваты и Вата-Питты)

----------


## Раман

Ого, прям для вата-питты есть. Я не видел там. Спасибо!

----------


## Yury

У меня вопрос по поводу диеты для капхи.
Вот здесь: http://ayurveda.ru.com/file_download/25/KAPHA.doc
в противопоказаниях указан маш.
А какой именно маш? Даже мунг дал противопоказан? В статье "ахара видхи" мунг дал перечисляется в продуктах, рекомендуемых для регулярного употребления.
Или какой-то другой маш в диете для капхи имеется в виду (не мунг дал)?

P.S. Я уже задавал этот вопрос Сергею Нарожному, он ответил, что мунг дал не противопоказан. Следовательно, под машем какой-то другой дал имеется в виду. Урад дал? Но в файле с диетой для ваты они разделяются, там указан и маш, и урад дал.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Эти диеты содержат много неточностей, лучше не использовать их, они взяты из популярной литературы. 
Мунг-дал, он же маш, лёгкий, успокаивает капху и питту, не увеличивает вату. Урад-дал тяжёлый, успокаивает вату, увеличивает капху и питту.

Сергей всё правильно сказал.

----------


## Yury

Но ведь именно эти файлы присылаются на консультации по определению пракрити. На что же тогда опираться?

Есть ли более точные разработки? Для смешанных доша в том числе.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Но ведь именно эти файлы присылаются на консультации по определению пракрити. На что же тогда опираться?
> Есть ли более точные разработки? Для смешанных доша в том числе.


Я уже указывал на те причины, по которым нецелесообразно пытаться уместить все продукты в жесткие рамки диеты. Почитайте, пожалуйста, об этом здесь: http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=1635#p1635

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Подскажите Сергей,как возможно,что Васант Лад допустил ошибки в таблицах по питанию,если он переводит те же тексты и практикует 40 лет.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Если Вы проверите книгу Васанта Лада и Давида Фроули "Травы и специи" на предмет соответствия аюрведическим шастрам и нигханту, то, пожалуй, около трети описаний растений будут неточными. Почему это так? Для меня это тоже большая загадка. Однако, что написано пером, того не вырубишь топором.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post112764

Вот здесь пример, когда мнение четырёх классических аюрведа-нигханту диаметрально противоположно описанию Лада и Фроули.

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Подскажите Сергей,как возможно,что Васант Лад допустил ошибки в таблицах по питанию,если он переводит те же тексты и практикует 40 лет.


Практиковать можно сколько угодно, длительность практики не является критерием истинности. Критерий истинности в данном случае, как правильно заметил Говардхандхари прабху, - соответствие классическим Аюрведа-шастрам.

----------


## Anna

> Если Вы проверите книгу Васанта Лада и Давида Фроули "Травы и специи" на предмет соответствия аюрведическим шастрам и нигханту, то, пожалуй, около трети описаний растений будут неточными.


А можете ли порекомендовать более достоверный аюрведический справочник по травам на русском или английском языке?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

http://ayurveda.ru.com/news/vypushch...chnik-ayurvedy

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Подскажите есть ли в аюрведе такое утверждение-"Надо пользоваться только теми травами и фруктами/овощами, которые произрастают в месте нашего проживания?"

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А можете ли порекомендовать более достоверный аюрведический справочник по травам на русском или английском языке?


http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ayurvedic-pharmacopoeia/

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Подскажите есть ли в аюрведе такое утверждение-"Надо пользоваться только теми травами и фруктами/овощами, которые произрастают в месте нашего проживания?"


Звучит слишком категорично. Есть такое утверждение:




> ucito yasya yo dezastajjaM tasyauSadhaM hitam |
> deze anyatrApi vasatastattulyaguNajanma ca ||
> 
> Человеку наиболее подходят те лекарственные растения, которые произрастают в местности его рождения.
> Если же он живёт в другой местности или использует растения из другой местности, то предпочтительнее те растения, которые подобны по свойствам растениям его родины.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Звучит слишком категорично. Есть такое утверждение:


Значит надо учитывать время и место?
После захода солнце лучше не кушать тем более зерновые а в Индии это делают.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

Зимой солнце может заходить в 16 часов... Ужин может быть в 19 часов, например. И на ужин можно и нужно принимать в пищу зерновые, подходящие по типу конституции.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> После захода солнце лучше не кушать тем более зерновые а в Индии это делают.


Правильно делают  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

Примите мои смиренные поклоны, скажите пожалуйста, в переводимых вами шастрах, где-нибудь есть упоминания о соблюдении режима дня, и есть ли там описание зависимостей между активностью солнца и работой огня пищеварения? По логике у аударья дхамы, зерновые продукты принимаемые вечером не перевариваются, так как вечером активности меньше, солнца и агни нет, и таким образом за ночь тело зашлаковывается, все же разум есть в этом какой-то?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Сведения о режиме дня конечно же есть и крайне подробные. 

Рекомендаций употреблять зерновые и бобовые только в обед нет ни в одном классическом тексте, но есть рекомендации использовать зерновые в каждом приёме пищи.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Сведения о режиме дня конечно же есть и крайне подробные. 
> 
> Рекомендаций употреблять зерновые и бобовые только в обед нет ни в одном классическом тексте, но есть рекомендации использовать зерновые в каждом приёме пищи.


Преданные говорят Шрила Прабхупада якобы не советовал есть вечером зерновые
и в Индии лучше у них пищеварение они могут есть на ночь зерновые. 
Лучше кушать зерновые не сразу перед сном?
Режим дня отличается от того о котором нам рассказывал известный преданный?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Преданные говорят Шрила Прабхупада якобы не советовал есть вечером зерновые
> и в Индии лучше у них пищеварение они могут есть на ночь зерновые. 
> Лучше кушать зерновые не сразу перед сном?
> Режим дня отличается от того о котором нам рассказывал известный преданный?


1. Цитату, пожалуйста, дайте. 
2. Ничуть пищеварение у индийцев не лучше, такое же пищеварение, как и у остальных.
3. Лучше вообще сразу перед сном не кушать.
4. Отличается.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> 1. Цитату, пожалуйста, дайте. 
> 2. Ничуть пищеварение у индийцев не лучше, такое же пищеварение, как и у остальных.
> 3. Лучше вообще сразу перед сном не кушать.
> 4. Отличается.


якобы на пир вечером не советовал Шрила Прабхупада зерноввые
чем отличаетя режим дня?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> якобы на пир вечером не советовал Шрила Прабхупада зерноввые


Это не цитата. 




> чем отличаетя режим дня?


Например, этим:




> Рекомендаций употреблять зерновые и бобовые только в обед нет ни в одном классическом тексте, но есть рекомендации использовать зерновые в каждом приёме пищи.


И других различий достаточно.

----------


## Anna

Приближается Пандава-Нирджала-Экадаши, сухой пост. В случае увеличения ваты что можно предпринять, чтобы не усугубить? 
А также: как правильнее соблюдать экадаши тем, у кого склонность к увеличению ваты?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Молоко ни в коем случае нельзя смешивать с солёными и кислыми продуктами.


А сливки можно добавлять в солёные блюда? Они относятся к молоку или являются самостоятельным продуктом?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

сливки - молочный продукт

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Спасибо, а то меня напугали, что то же самое

----------


## Рамачандра дас

есть более мягкие способы очистки организма чем шанпракшалана, клизмы чистка печени маслом и лимоном?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

процедуры панчакармы

----------

